# compilazione kernel senza /boot

## mattylux

ciao raga allora piu che un problema e conscilgio che voglio dato che e la prima volta che compilo il kernel senza partizione /boot e volevo sapere ha riguardo genkernel dato che compila automaticamente nella partizione /boot ora non essendoci la partizione come posso fare? devo cancellare fastab la partizione scritta prima di compilare oppure no.

----------

## mack1

Allora cerca di spiegare più chiaramente il problema, perché così darti una mano diventa difficile  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque.... se ho capito bene prima avevi una partizione dedicata a /boot..... adesso l'hai rimossa e ti chiedi che conseguenze potrebbe avere compilare un kernel?

Se è così devi modificare:

1-In /etc/fstab devi commentare la riga relativa a /boot

2-In /boot/grub/menu.lst devi aggiungere /boot ai percorsi di "kernel" e "splashimage" e "initrd":

```

Esempio di vecchio menu.lst con partizione di /boot separata:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

```

Nuovo menu.lst senza partizione /boot separata:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

La guida ufficiale:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Ciao

----------

## mattylux

allora ti spiego meglio in una partizione ho windozz in 30GB e su i 90GB sono per gentoo condivisi con windozz.. 

windozz e gia avviabile naturalmenete io non ho messo la partizione /boot in gentoo ma /swap /root ecc...

allora volevo per la compilazione del kernel do va l'immagine del kernel se la partizione /boot non c'e?? oppure rendere gentoo il sistema primario di avvio oppure sempre winodzz pero so che il gioco sta nel grub alla fine.. ora il kernel lo gia compilato a mano pero senza genkernel.

poi su fstab c'e scritta la partizione /boot ma ha chi la dedico?? la devo cancellare la riga e tenerene soltanto/swap e /root

grazie

----------

## mack1

Allora ti ripeto di scrivere in maniera comprensibile, perchè non si capisce niente.

Posta /etc/fstab,/boot/grub/menu.lst ed un fdisk -l.

----------

## mattylux

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none                    /proc           /proc           default                 0 0

```

e questo e laltro

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        4064    30723808+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            4065        4196      997920   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            4197        6783    19557720   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            6784       15505    65938320    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            6784        7819     7832128+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6            7820        8597     5881648+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            8598        9246     4906408+  83  Linux

/dev/hda8            9247       11829    19527448+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda9           11830       15505    27790528+   b  W95 FAT32

```

----------

## mack1

fstab così:

```

#/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2 

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1 

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0 

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0 

 

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0 

none                    /proc           /proc           default                 0 0 

```

L'immagine del kernel la copi in /boot che è presente nell'alberatura del filesystem, anche se non risiede su una partizione dedicata.

Poi ti manca il grub e relativa configurazione qui trovi la guida ufficiale:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## mattylux

allora lo lascio cosi come sta grazie tante allora...

```

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none                    /proc           /proc           default                 0 0 
```

----------

## mack1

guarda che la riga /boot è commentata.....

----------

## mattylux

```

#/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none                    /proc           /proc           default                 0 0
```

cosi allora e vero

----------

## djinnZ

```
# Mount BOOTDIR automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="no"

# Make symlinks in BOOTDIR automatically?

# SYMLINK="no"
```

----------

## mattylux

la cosa che mi interessa ora e il grub per fare in modo che si avviano tutti e due windozz e gentoo..

----------

## djinnZ

Se guardi in genkernel.conf c'è anche il modo per fargli aggiungere automaticamente il nuovo kernel.

per la configurazione di grub... sarò un bacucco ma preferisco lilo quindi non mi ricordo.

----------

